# AC is not blowing cold



## farmerjohn1324 (Aug 11, 2016)

What are my troubleshooting steps?

Someone told me to check the filter, then the freon level.

Someone also once told me to pour some vinegar in the PVC sticking out of the unit.

Where can I find the filter?


----------



## goose25 (Aug 11, 2016)

Is the blower fan in the ac unit kicking on?


----------



## airandenergy (Aug 11, 2016)

How bout a few things to check? 

1. First, take a look at the copper pipes coming from the indoor coil. This is the cooling coil. Feel the larger of the two copper pipes. The large pipe should be cool (around 50 degrees), but not freezing and absolutely no ice. If the larger pipe has any ice on it, the evaporator (cooling) coil is frozen and will have to be thawed before you do any more troubleshooting. Feel both pipes. The smaller (3/8") pipe should feel about body temperature. If it is very hot, it is an indication that your outdoor coil is dirty or the outdoor fan is not running properly. If both pipes are warm, check your outdoor unit to see if it is running. 

2. IF the indoor coil is frozen, allow it to thaw thoroughly before troubleshooting. Here are some things to check. Check to make sure your filter is clean. check to make sure both the indoor and outdoor coils are clean. check to make sure both the indoor and outdoor fans are running. Check to make sure the compressor is running. 

I have some more detailed troubleshooting tips on my website, but this should give you a good place to start. If you would like to take a look at some other more detailed troubleshooting tips, you can find them here http://airandenergysolutionsonline.com/diyjacksontn


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Aug 12, 2016)

goose25 said:


> Is the blower fan in the ac unit kicking on?



Yes, I hear the fan come on when I turn on the thermostat.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Aug 12, 2016)

airandenergy said:


> How bout a few things to check?
> 
> 1. First, take a look at the copper pipes coming from the indoor coil. This is the cooling coil. Feel the larger of the two copper pipes. The large pipe should be cool (around 50 degrees), but not freezing and absolutely no ice. If the larger pipe has any ice on it, the evaporator (cooling) coil is frozen and will have to be thawed before you do any more troubleshooting. Feel both pipes. The smaller (3/8") pipe should feel about body temperature. If it is very hot, it is an indication that your outdoor coil is dirty or the outdoor fan is not running properly. If both pipes are warm, check your outdoor unit to see if it is running.
> 
> ...




1. Should I remove the insulation from the larger indoor copper pipe to check the temperature? I don't really know what 50 degrees feels like with my hands. Is there a contact thermometer I can use?

2. Where is the filter?

3. How do I get to the indoor and outdoor coils? Does this involve removing metal housing? What do I clean it with? Coil cleaner in a spray can?

4. How do I check to make sure the compressor is running?


----------



## nealtw (Aug 12, 2016)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpMAvtzOUSc[/ame]


----------



## kok328 (Aug 12, 2016)

You may want to call a technician.  Most of what you need to do requires special tools, equipment and materials (that may require a license).


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 13, 2016)

farmerjohn1324 said:


> ... I don't really know what 50 degrees feels like with my hands.


Sure you do. Feezing is 32*, room temp is about 70* So 50* should be cool to the touch...like the man said.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Aug 13, 2016)

Okay, but do I have to take off the insulation to do this?


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Aug 13, 2016)

I took off some intake vents just under the unit.

I can see the filter from underneath. Am I supposed to get it from underneath or take off part of the front of the unit?

I have taken many screws off the front of the unit and don't see an easy way to get any panels off.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 13, 2016)

farmerjohn1324 said:


> I took off some intake vents just under the unit.
> 
> I can see the filter from underneath. Am I supposed to get it from underneath or take off part of the front of the unit?
> 
> I have taken many screws off the front of the unit and don't see an easy way to get any panels off.



The top door will slide up and then lift out and then the bottom door will slide up and out.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Aug 13, 2016)

I can get the top door up, but can't get it out because the gas vent pipe is in the way.

Am I supposed to take off the vent pipe?

Is this what I'm going to have to do every 3 months to change the filter?


----------



## nealtw (Aug 13, 2016)

You only have to take them up about 3/4" so if you can push the top one up maybe you can leave it up and open the bottom door.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Aug 14, 2016)

Okay I got the filter out. I have a few questions if you wouldn't mind answering.

1. What do I do about cleaning that dusty, dirty room where air enters the ducts.

2. The filter is 25x23. I can't find an exact match at the store.

3. Should I be pouring vinegar into the drain line?


----------



## kok328 (Aug 14, 2016)

1. What do I do about cleaning that dusty, dirty room where air enters the ducts.  
CLEAN THE ROOM AND INTEGRATE A PRE-FILTER


2. The filter is 25x23. I can't find an exact match at the store.
YOU WILL HAVE TO MODIFY A 25x25


3. Should I be pouring vinega
NO THUS WILLNOT HELP YOUR SITUATION.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Aug 14, 2016)

It's working.


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 14, 2016)

This is as far as i could get with just the picture you posted: http://www.rheem.com/productdocuments.aspx?quiet 80
Dig in, and you might find your unit.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Aug 14, 2016)

slownsteady said:


> This is as far as i could get with just the picture you posted: http://www.rheem.com/productdocuments.aspx?quiet 80
> Dig in, and you might find your unit.



It's working. Thanks for all your help.

I have a couple more questions.

1. How can I clean the indoor coils? When I try to remove the casing, the gas vent is in the way. Do I have to remove the gas vent to do this?

2. How can I check refrigerant? YouTube told me that if there is condensation coming from the copper tube, then my freon is okay. However, I have two copper tubes. One is about an inch and wrapped in insulation. The other is smaller and not wrapped in anything. Neither of these had condensation on it that I could see, although I think it would be hard to tell for the one wrapped in insulation. How do I check to make sure my refrigerant is full and clean.

3. How do I know if I need a new refrigerant filter?


----------

